# Until next year zombie horde, until next year..



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

The final shots before they get put away.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I like them a lot! And imagine how many you'll have by 2010.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

What a beautiful family photo! They look great!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Creepy! They're so realistic I wouldn't be surprised if they came out on their own before next Halloween.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i vote keep them out all year...because zombies know no season hahaha


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great 'family' shot ... awesome work!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, so many corpse-es. I feel like a huge slacker, partly because I am. 

Great job man cant wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the family photo - so nice to see them all getting along


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You are my hero!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Ahhh finally out in full view with sunlight burning thier corpsed skin. Now one can revel in all their detail and horror!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolute fanstastic work, I love all of em! Truely a grood prop if it looks just as good in the sunlight as it does in the dark (ahem, none of mine look that good in the light). Great job on all of them.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

You are my new Groundbreaker Idol. Your corpsing is awesome, and the faces are just.... wow. Bravo!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

You know it's good when they are just as creepy in the day light.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Hopefully next year i will have alot more.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Quite a collection growing there, VVS. Very detailed. Awesome work. Well done.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Do they multiply on their own from year to year?

Nice collection.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Killinger hope to have more for next year. Nyxie they are like gremlins. Just add water.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

What a great job. If you run out of room you can store a few here.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok where is the how to because I definitely have to make one of these. I love all of them!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

nice Zaggle of Zombies!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I think the sheer number of them is what makes them so darn creepy. Gives me shivers!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Dixie said:


> I think the sheer number of them is what makes them so darn creepy. Gives me shivers!


This is why I must have more.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great props!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I can hear them - they are saying "oh man do we have to get put away so soon, I have not even eaten any brains yet, c'mon let us stay out a little longer we will keep the cats off the lawn - I wonder what they taste like" LOL


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

hpropman said:


> I can hear them - they are saying "oh man do we have to get put away so soon, I have not even eaten any brains yet, c'mon let us stay out a little longer we will keep the cats off the lawn - I wonder what they taste like" LOL


If I could leave them out all year i would. My girlfriend would kill me, if I did that.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow dude they are all so freaking awesome. I have got to do some groundbreakers. Way cool to see them all together as a group thanks for sharing


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

I really like the style you've got there. They all look fairly realistic. Excellent work!


----------



## Voices in my Head (Dec 20, 2009)

Great pops!


----------



## Voices in my Head (Dec 20, 2009)

Voices in my Head said:


> Great pops!


Great PROPS....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I just got done going over your prop treads and all the photos, I think I'm getting ready to start with this years work. Between you and Devils Chariots vids I think its time to start working again.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I have the bones of two done but can not get myself to start skinning. I do not like paper meche. I wish they would skin themselves.


----------

